# Dog peeing in house - need DIAPER suggestions



## RaeRae (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all - one of my dogs is a Pit Bull'Lab rescue that was severely neglected/beaten/abused and was living on the street for 3 years when I got him. (I know all this because I met the woman who bred him and "owned" him but that's a whole 'nother story.)

Anyway, it took probably 6 months to house train him and it was extremely difficult because he had no reservations about peeing where he slept. And we all know that makes things rough.

I have had him for 14 months, and he's been doing pretty good but there are still accidents if he doesn't get outside at specific times. The problem though is that I sometimes see the dog outside for 30 minutes or more, and he does NOT go, then he comes back in the house and goes INSIDE. On 3 ocassions now, he is just sitting or laying there doing nothing, and just starts peeing. He was sleeping in the bed with me one day and I woke up to the sound of a "garden hose" and he was standing next to me soaking my bed! ugh   

He never asks to go outside - ever. He has no concept of going to the door and whining, or pacing around and getting anxious. He just stops whatever he's doing and starts peeing.

The pooping happens less frequently but it does still happen. 

He was an intact male when I got him and was accustomed to marking everything. He'd go outide to pee and he would pee in 27 different places on 27 different trees, shrubs, and blades of grass. A few months after neutering that seemed to pretty much stop and now he'll just go in one or two spots. 

I really don't think he's marking, because he doesn't sniff around and hike his leg. He just lays or stands there and goes. I don't think it's a medical issue either because he also poops in the house - not just pees. And also because sometimes he'll be outside for 30 minutes or an hour and won't go once, then as soon as he gets back in the house, he goes inside!

This dog has severe, extreme anxiety and is very nervous/shy. He was beaten severely by this lady's ex boyfriend and so we knew it would be a LONG road to rehab him. But I do need to look for solutions to the going in the house business. If you try to stop him in any way, once he's started to pee, he panicks and starts running from room to room, WHILE he's peeing so it then becomes a major huge mess from one end of the house to the other.

He also has a very bad submissive wetting habit. Even a scolding look from me will send him flipping upside down and peeing into the air like a geiser. We have to be SO careful with him - you absolutely cannot scold him in any way at all. Or for that matter - ANY of the dogs, because he misinterprets it as directed at him, and he panicks. 

Can you guys tell me what specific brand and style of diapers/belly bands you recommend? Also I'm interested in training him to jingle bells when he has to go, but so far training has been extremely difficult with this dog. I heard behaviorist Patricia McConnel on the radio say that if a dog isn't properly socialized, or if they receive trauma and abuse during a certain "critical time" of their puppyhood, then training can be very difficult for the remainder of the dog's life. 

I'm very experienced with dogs - have had them my entire life - and he's not my first Pit so none of that intimidates me. However, this is my first experience with a dog who has learned to eliminate where he sleeps, and therefore he's proving to be very challenging in that department.

He has other quirks that go back to all the abuse but they are more manageable than this.

Any ideas?


----------



## canine researcher (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't imagine how life was for the dog before you took him in. Can't imagine being abusive to our own dogs. They're so lovable and so intelligent and so smart.

Because he has been living in the streets for three years and peeing just anywhere, it will be hard to break the habit. Have you tried to set a routine for him? Or put a peeing bowl like the ones we use for potty training a baby and every time he pees, bring that bowl under even if he is half way there. After many times, I am thinking he will get to know that that is the bowl where he should pee. So next time when he wants to pee, he will look for that bowl.

What about his pooh? I hope he knows where to pooh or else that will be a lot a work for you.

Go slowly with him, cause like you said he had a very traumatic past that is why he is so panicky. Poor dog. Rub him often so he is assured of your love and affection and will know the contrast between you and his previous owner.

Good luck, you have a long way to go.


----------



## canine researcher (Jan 28, 2010)

and oh I forgot, as for diapers, we never used them so I am not sure which brand is more absorbent. I hope other members with more experience in this product will be able to help you out.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I don't have personal experience with belly bands so can't help you there. But I do have some tips for the housetraining aspect.

Go back to "puppy" housebreaking routines. You are obviously letting him out frequently, what I suggest is put him on leash (use a long one if he's peeshy) and go out WITH him. Wait for him to pee and reward HEAVILY..bring out the big guns..chicken, roast beef, cheese, whatever he finds very very special and use it only for the peeing/pooping outside. Relieving himself at any time, anywhere is self rewarding to a point (AHHHHH relief!) so you have to make going outside even MORE rewarding than the actual physical ablution. Eventually you can put it on cue for quick trips outside. 

Since he's fearful (poor boy  ) it is very important to not freak out about inside accidents, just clean them up and start over. Check out the website www.fearfuldogs.com for some great help, advice and tips on dealing with a fearful dog. Debbie, the owner of the site, has LOTS of experience.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, this could be a good case for belly bands. 

Take it out on leash. Walk around. They can only walk and hold it so long. When it finally has to go, lavish praise on it.

You could try what I suggest for housebreaking puppies. Going to the door seems obvious to us, but I think sometimes dogs don't figure it out. 

By the time most dogs are about 3 months old, they have figured out that if they go to the door and stand, you will let them out. The praise slowly shifts to going to the door. Some people hang a bell there for the dog to paw. If your dog doesn't figure this out, try praising it and putting it out if it even gets near the door.

I actually learned that from a video game where sometimes as you went by a door, you popped out. Then you had to reenter to alerted monsters. At that time I had the sweetest, most submissive Lab ever. I don't think Daisy understood she was allowed to ask to go out.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would be inclined to leave a leash and collar on the dog so you could take him outside without having to actually so right up to him and take hold of him.

My niece has a little male dog that she uses belly bands on and makes her own. I realize yours is a bigger dog so you would have to find something more absorbent but she uses women's maxi pads in hers and just fastens them around his middle with velcro holding it together. It is a lot easier with a male than a female.


----------



## RaeRae (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, and for the link, I will check that out!

Yeah, this is so tough because no matter how much praise and treats we give for eliminating outside, he just never gets it. We do keep a very rigid schedule and the dogs are outside at almost exactly the same times every day. 

His kennel is in the mud room, and the door is not closed, so he has free run of the mud room during the day while we're working, if he wants. He loves the kennel though and we think he lays in the kennel most of the day. He has chewies, toys, a peanut butter Kong, etc. He almost never has an accident in the mud room and he's there all day long without any relief. He goes outside as soon as I get home from work, he pees once or twice, he poops once or twice. All seems well. He'll come back in the house and 30 minutes or 1 hour later he's peeing on the carpet!

The last instance this happened, he had been outside for a full hour while I did barn chores so he had ample opportunity to go. He got back in the house and after 1 hour he was frantically running from room to room peeing everywhere.

He will never ever ever go to the door and ask to go out. Not one time has he never made any indication he has to go out. He'll just stand right where he is and start peeing.

He will also just pee or poop right in the middle of the barn aisle when he's out there doing chores with me. Even though he had ample opportunity to relieve himself outdoors on the grass before coming inside. The woman who had him before kept him tied to a tree behind her house - that is, when he wasn't slipping the collar and running the streets. To my knowledge, he was never kenneled before I got him.

What's most frustrating is that he has no reservations about peeing in his OWN BED that he sleeps on every night. He'll stand right in the middle of it and pee. I'd always heard that once they learn to do that, it can be almost impossible to fully house train them.

I'm excited to check out the fearfuldogs site because this dog's anxiety level is so high, I think he needs to be on medication. Any kind of noise or unexpected touch sends him into a blind, running panic trying to dive for cover. 

He's not terribly food motivated either, which makes things tough. I can put a can of meaty food into his bowl, and he'd rather follow me around the house than eat it. I have to put him in the mud room with the bowl so he cannot physically follow me and then he will eat. But any little noise or movement and he quits eating and starts seeking cover. He's such a tough case.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm having the same trouble with a foster dog. She is female, probably three years old, and was just spayed. This has been the most trying unhousebroken dog ever. With the others we could figure out what is going on and manage from there.

I don't think your dog is marking either. I have used a belly band, but it was for marking. If nothing else, it will keep a mess from happening. You can make your own out of fleece or several layers of flannel and some velcro.

Clicker train this dog. I do most of my training without the use of the clicker, but in a case like yours I think clicker will work very well. Plan on NOT feeding him breakfast instead using the breakfast kibble for training. That's a lot of kibble, but he needs a lot of training. When you are done for the morning, put it in his dish. I'm thinking of twenty minutes of nonstop training for the time being every morning. If he is on a strict eating and exercise schedule, he should end up with a peeing and pooping schedule. You then train yourself when to take him out. In any event, teach him to sit at the door, out of the way of the door swing. Take him there several times, sit, click and treat. Repeat over and over. When you head for the door he should be anticipating and sit in the right spot. The next step would be to reward him for holding the sit, then holding the sit while you put your hand on the door, then opening the door, then you saying, "out". You'll have to walk through the door first, that's fine. When you are at the point of letting him outside after sitting nicely at the door, play a little with him and go about your chores.

If possible, tether him to you. You can praise him for good behavior and keep him out of bad behavior. It may be wise to tether him to a specific spot in the barn to teach him the proper place to be so he's not in the way. Tether him to the spot and use the twenty minute training to bring him there and back a few times (point to the spot and tell him "place" or "barn" or something, then toss kibble while you tend to chores.

Now, he gets to be with you but not underfoot. 

Keep high value food treats in your pocket. He's not food motivated, but he may like some really poor nutritional commercial treat, like those jerky sticks, or hotdogs. Find something. Since he is always with you, you will know when he pees or poops. You probably don't want him relieving himself in the barn, so you have to sort out if he needs to be tethered outside the barn with you still visible, or know his timing. Anyway, when he goes #1 or #2, click the instant he is done and give the treat. Good dog. Stay outside with him until he goes so that you KNOW he went, and you can reward for the behavior that you want.

And this dog has too much freedom. Once a dog starts to pee, not just mark, he might not be able to stop. As long as he can see the family from his kennel, keep him in there unless he just went, or until you think he is more reliable. You may have noticed that his peeing happens at certain times, or definitley doesn't happen at certain times.

Use the clicker to reward other behaviors as well. He will feel less anxious if he knows he is doing the right thing. He may very well work for clicks and praise. I don't know what you are feeding him, but it should be a high quality food. With a corn based food he will need to go more often.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RaeRae said:


> > He got back in the house and after 1 hour he was frantically running from room to room peeing everywhere.
> 
> 
> This screams anxiety based urination.
> ...


----------

